# how do i get the air force to pay for my university?



## castle123 (15 Sep 2004)

i want to go in the air force when i grow up and i was wondering how do i get the air force to pay for my university?

   regards: matthew


----------



## Inch (15 Sep 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17073.0.html

Searchy Searchy.

It's called ROTP, Regular Officer Training Plan.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Sep 2004)

Same way as when you asked yesterday: ROTP 

http://army.ca/forums/threads/19269.0.html


----------

